
Average number of televisions in U.S. homes declining - happy-go-lucky
http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=30132#
======
r00fus
Not sure if the article title is misleading, looks like 2015 percentage of 1-2
TVs is _up_.

However, the no-TVs is increasing and 3+ TVs is declining, more than the delta
for the other ranges.

What does that mean? likely a) more people watching on smartphones, tablets or
PCs for anything other than the main TV. b) Some folks never buying a TV is
going up.

Netflix/Amazon Prime are probably influencing this significantly.

------
dragonwriter
Also, the average number of _people_ in US homes is declining. There might be
a connection.

[https://www.census.gov/hhes/families/files/graphics/HH-6.pdf](https://www.census.gov/hhes/families/files/graphics/HH-6.pdf)

